# Ремонт аккордеона



## dimzone (1 Май 2018)

Доброго времени суток, друзья!
Есть у меня аккордеон Вельтмайстер Стелла. Достался мне в наследство. Хотел бы сделать диагностику и мелкий ремонт. Кто может подсказать мастерская в Москве в магазине аккордеон су на Проспекте Мира хорошая? Можно им доверять? Так как по всей видимости надо оставлять на ремонт им инструмент - компрессия не очень, несколько голосов не звучат в правой руке и ремень левой болтается (видимо за него пытались поднять инструмент и нарушили крепление).
Есть ли мастерская в САО? А то тяжелый инструмент. Тащить далеко не хочется.))
Заранее спасибо за совет.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Май 2018)

Мне нравится фраза "мелкий ремонт".   То есть Вы уже уверены, что он мелкий?


----------



## gerborisov (1 Май 2018)

У меня сейчас стоит ученический инструмент "Полесье" 1961 года выпуска... Так же с "мелким ремонтом" пропускает мех и несколько клавиш  Купили его за 1000 руб. Вот что с ним теперь делать? Ремонт будет на порядок дороже, а денег у них таких нет. Ученику инструмент нужен. Буду заниматься благотворительностью...


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Май 2018)

И я о том же.   "Инструмент в целом вообще очень исправный, но только надо немножко восстановить компрессию, понять почему не звучат некоторые голоса, совсем чуть-чуть подстроить, и так как он ВЕСЬ обошёлся в ТЫЩУ рублей- мы вам дадим за мелкий ремонт рублей двести... "


----------



## dimzone (1 Май 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,Я не знаю мелкий ремонт или серьезный. Интересуюсь хорошей мастерской. Вопрос был об этом.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Май 2018)

Стеллу откапиталю- не вопрос.  За неделю. А какие там мастерские существуют- я не в курсе).


----------



## vev (1 Май 2018)

*dimzone*,

Нет в Москве разумных мастерских... Не тешьте себя иллюзиями


----------



## dimzone (1 Май 2018)

vev писал:


> *Kuzalogly чем плох?*


----------



## dimzone (1 Май 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> "Стеллу" откапиталю- не вопрос.  За неделю. А какие там мастерские существуют- я не в курсе).


Спасибо. Подумаю.


----------



## vev (1 Май 2018)

*dimzone*,

опыт... Я писал «мастерские», а не мастера. Мастера в Москве есть, но владельцу Стеллы они не по зубам
Саша всем хорош, но он 100км от Москвы


----------



## dimzone (1 Май 2018)

vev/ писал:


> *dimzone*


*Понятно. Сколько же можут стоить работы по Стелле что они такие дорогие?*


----------



## vev (1 Май 2018)

dimzone,

любая качественная работа стоит денег. По Поводу трудозатрат все равно Скандалли или Стелла


----------



## dimzone (1 Май 2018)

vev писал:


> dimzone,
> 
> любая качественная работа стоит денег. По Поводу трудозатрат все равно Скандалли или Стелла


Спасибо, буду знать.


----------



## ugly (2 Май 2018)

В правом верхнем углу - баннер Бутусова. Можете сходить, ремонт там тоже есть. Чисто на цены посмотреть.
Компрессия, если мех в порядке - это переклейка клапанов, в правой руке их столько, сколько клавиш. В левой - зависит от конструкции.
Не звучащие голоса - скорее всего перевосковка. Их в правой &lt;сколько клавиш * &lt;сколько голосов. В левой как минимум 72 (4 голоса + бас).
Вряд ли там надо 2-3 планки перевосковать, скорее всего остальные тоже на грани отваливания...


----------



## dimzone (2 Май 2018)

ugly/ писал:


> В правом верхнем углу - баннер Бутусова. Можете сходить, ремонт там тоже есть. Чисто на цены посмотреть.
> Компрессия, если мех в порядке - это переклейка клапанов, в правой руке их столько, сколько клавиш. В левой - зависит от конструкции.
> Не звучащие голоса - скорее всего перевосковка. Их в правой &lt;сколько клавиш * &lt;сколько голосов. В левой как минимум 72 (4 голоса + бас).
> Вряд ли там надо 2-3 планки перевосковать, скорее всего остальные тоже на грани отваливания...


Спасибо! Теперь понятно. А то я уже Фадеева-Кузнецова "Ремонт гармоней, баянов, аккордеонов" листать стал судорожно. К Бутусову если доеду спрошу про ремонт.)


----------



## ugly (2 Май 2018)

Я это про стоимость ремонта. Как там ремонтируют - не в курсе.


----------



## ugly (23 Мар 2019)

Подниму тему.
Подбородники надо на Супите отремонтировать/переделать, износились, регистры из-за них заедают.
Левую руку откапиталить, гудит при сжиме на форте.
Левую же ажурку поменять - имеющаяся не позволяет использовать большой палец при игре на выборке. Плюс она глухая, хочу с сурдиной.
Можете посоветовать мастера?


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2019)

ugly, 
а территория какая?


----------



## ugly (23 Мар 2019)

Желательно недалеко от Пензы. Саратов, Балаково, Самара, Тамбов, Саранск, Ульяновск...
Но Москва тоже подойдёт.


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2019)

ugly, 
я б все-таки на Мир баянов с этим вопросом обратился.


----------



## ugly (6 Апр 2019)

Не помню, спрашивал тут или нет, поиском не нашел, на "мире баяна" никто не отозвался. 
Не звучат некоторые голоса на Супите. На разжим звучат, на сжим нет. Разобрал, голоса итальянские, клепка пирамидкой.
Если дуть в резонатор ртом, как в губную гармошку - очень многие не звучат, в корпусе всё намного лучше, не звучал лишь некоторые.
Если дать больше меха на не звучащих голосах, то некоторые звенят. Зацеп?
Встречал такую же проблему на бросовой гармони, которую капиталил, но там голоса ушли в планки. Поднял - зазвучали. Потом некоторые опять ушли, опять поднимал.
Но на Супите подъём голосов на вид нормальный. Проблема в основном на пиколке и на кларнете ломаной деки, в самых высоких нотах, которые без лаек.


----------



## vev (6 Апр 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Не помню, спрашивал тут или нет, поиском не нашел, на "мире баяна" никто не отозвался.
> Не звучат некоторые голоса на Супите. На разжим звучат, на сжим нет. Разобрал, голоса итальянские, клепка пирамидкой.
> Если дуть в резонатор ртом, как в губную гармошку - очень многие не звучат, в корпусе всё намного лучше, не звучал лишь некоторые.
> Если дать больше меха на не звучащих голосах, то некоторые звенят. Зацеп?
> ...


Грязь может быть. Почистить для начала


----------



## ugly (6 Апр 2019)

А как? Пробовал продувать воздухом из балончика - не помогает.


----------



## Сергей 001 (7 Апр 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> на "мире баяна" никто не отозвался


Есть там такая тема - пишут,что скорее всего причина в залогах,типа "задубели" и потеряли эластичность.Но раз не звучат те голоса,которые без залогов,думаю,надо "копать" в другую сторону.
В своё время также "озадачивался" поиском мастера в радиусе Самара-Тольятти.Оказалось,что всё их мастерство - почистить/продуть резонаторы,подклеить залоги,подтянуть резьбовые соединения.Максимум - переклеить планки.В общем,такие процедуры,которые может сделать любой человек с руками из плеч.
Ртом/баллончиком дуть в резонатор - не вариант,сам планирую собрать простейшую "воздуходувку",думаю,упростит понимание процесса )


----------



## vev (7 Апр 2019)

Сергей 001,

ну уж как-то слишком примитивно вы работу понимаете....
Ртом - не вариант, а вот сжатым воздухом из компрессора/баллона - вполне. Еще можно использовать кусок лезвия, чтобы аккуратно попытаться мусор убрать (совместно с продувкой конечно).


Ремонт аккордеона


----------



## Сергей 001 (7 Апр 2019)

vev, это не я,это мастера если что.


----------



## ugly (7 Апр 2019)

Похоже, правда пыль.
Купил набор щупов, подергал все проблемные голоса, продул - зазвучали.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Сергей 001,
> 
> Ртом - не вариант,
> 
> ...


Ртом часто приходится работать, даже при наличии дувачки. Динамические диапазоны рта очень хорошо настраиваются и чувствуются. Есть, конечно, издержки производства. Самое простое- микоз глотки, попросту грибок. Лечится несложно, я на себе проверил два раза)). Если посложнее- вплоть до туберкулёза и непонятных инфекций.
Вы там , ребята, со ртом поосторожнее)))… .


----------



## ugly (7 Апр 2019)

Kuzalogly, Александр, можете объяснить такой феномен: ртом голос не звучит, от слова "совсем". Или просто не звучит, или звенит, как зацеп. При любой силе дутья. А в корпусе никаких проблем, играет нормально. Я ртом треть голосов кларнета ломаной деки забраковал, в корпусе же проблемы были всего у трёх...

Спасибо за ссылку, интересно.

Чтобы избежать последствий вдыхания пыли - можно сначала продуть резонатор из баллончика или компрессора.


----------



## vev (7 Апр 2019)

ugly, 
главное - не пыль. Там есть целый букет всего патогенного. В том числе споры... Никакая продувка не поможет.


----------



## ugly (7 Апр 2019)

То, что может сдуть - сдует. Остальное только через губы может попасть.


----------



## РОДИС (27 Июл 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Похоже, правда пыль.
> Купил набор щупов, подергал все проблемные голоса, продул - зазвучали.


Здравствуйте! А что это за щупы и где их можно приобрести ?


----------



## ugly (28 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! А что это за щупы и где их можно приобрести ?


Добрый день.
Обычные щупы от 1.25 мм до 0.05 мм, продаются в магазинах автозапчастей.


----------



## glory (29 Июл 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Добрый день.
> Обычные щупы от 1.25 мм до 0.05 мм, продаются в магазинах автозапчастей.


Доброе время суток....
Хочу предостеречь....
Массово, любые подголосицы (щупы!!) изготавливаются под конкретную задачу!. И только если тот кто их изготавливает знает, что делает... В противном случае не проблема сломать голос......


----------



## РОДИС (29 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте! Скажите а подголосники - это и есть щупы ?


----------



## glory (29 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Скажите а подголосники - это и есть щупы ?


Добрый день!
Вы знаете, хочется Вас откровенно послать... и все.....
Что делать!?!....


----------



## kep (29 Июл 2021)

glory написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Вы знаете, хочется Вас откровенно послать... и все.....
> Что делать!?!....


Думаю, составлять словарь, Помните, в "Понедельнике"?

*Вампир*​

см. вурдалак.
*Вурдалак*​

- см. упырь.
*Упырь*​
Кровососущий мертвец народных сказок. Не
бывает. В действительности упыри (вурдалаки,
вампиры) — это маги, вставшие по тем или иным
причинам на путь абстрактного зла. Исконное
средство против них — осиновый кол и пули, отлитые
из самородного серебра. В тексте слово "упырь"
употребляется везде в переносном смысле.


----------



## РОДИС (30 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте ! Не надо так злится! Я просто не очень разбираюсь в терминах , а спросить ну у кого.( мастеров в городе нет) .Мне просто мастер , которого сейчас нет, сделал в своё время, подголосники для проверки голосов в правом полукорпусе и для левого резонатора . Я кое что уже освоил , а благодаря форуму ,очень многое узнал и очень этому рад. Я всё понимаю , где то мои вопросы наивные. Мастера у меня всегда вызывали большое уважение , потому что я понимаю насколько тяжёлый это и кропотливый труд . По поводу осинового кола : я принимаю меры. Пью отвар коры осины ( очень помогает для печени и совершенное средство от простатита)


----------



## vev (30 Июл 2021)

РОДИС, 
Главное, про серебро не забывайте... Хотя бы серебряной ложкой отвар мешайте


----------



## РОДИС (30 Июл 2021)

Хорошо ! Я так и сделаю. Вы очень мне подняли настроение . Я сам юморист и у Вас отменное чувство юмора. В наше время это дефицит ,


vev написал(а):


> РОДИС,
> Главное, про серебро не забывайте... Хотя бы серебряной ложкой отвар мешайте


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Скажите а подголосники - это и есть щупы ?


Невзирая на конфликты)). Самые лучшие подголосники для чистки и обслуживания проёмов- из бритв. Одноразовых, 1, 2, 3-х лезвийных. Лучше фирменные , Жилетт, Шик и пр. . Их надо разломать, освободив от лишнего пластика. Там металл более калёный, чем в автомобильных щупах. И толщина по мере освоения процесса разная и интересная. Хотя щупы тоже надо иметь в наборе.


----------



## РОДИС (30 Июл 2021)

Приветствую! Я понял , что я вообще очень мало знаю !Просто эти вещи "Щупы" я просто не знаю . Но у меня большое желание многое узнать, .Я практиковал с целлулоидом, как Вы мне посоветовали , три дня сидел безвылазно дома ,сделал себе небольшие пластиковые лопаточки и всё таки добился: накладки из донорского целлулоида в результате стали как родные . Я вообще люблю реставрацию и инструмент .Научился ,благодаря форуму , регулировать клапана .


----------



## РОДИС (30 Июл 2021)

Отрегулировал клапана , но пропускает из под резинки (не знаю как называется) назову "устройство" , которое приводит шторки в движение . Что тут можно сделать ? Посоветуйте !


----------



## ugly (31 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Просто эти вещи "Щупы" я просто не знаю


Загуглите "набор щупов", сразу будет понятно.


----------



## РОДИС (31 Июл 2021)

Я слово "щупы" вычеркнул из своей жизни. Подскажите , может быть мне поменять резинку под этим переключателем (сделать её немного потолще по шаблону) .


----------



## ugly (31 Июл 2021)

Можно поменять, можно залить мастикой, главное - загерметизировать.
Если утечка небольшая - можно и вообще забить.  Не того класса этот инструмент, чтобы такие тонкости вылизывать. Там через голоса такой расход, что мелкая утечка через машинку незаметна.


----------



## РОДИС (31 Июл 2021)

Там два клапана по обе стороны этого переключателя находятся совсем рядом с ни. Там не будет ровного места на деке для опускания клапана , если я залью мастикой или клейбиритом . Я на этом аккордеоне поменял клапана , отрегулировал их, поменял полностью мастику ,отрегулировал ответ голоса на пиано.-форте , переклеил полностью дерматин, вставил буковые вкладыши для шпилек и поставил хороший уплотнитель , Работа была конкретная. А забить я не могу , потому что я по натуре - перфексионист ... У меня есть ещё одна такая же резиновая подкладка , может быть мне её сверху наклеить на первую . Если в этом смысл ?


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> может быть мне её сверху наклеить на первую


Старую сварить в растворе соды. Она приобретёт первоначальные размеры и эластичность).


----------



## РОДИС (1 Авг 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Старую сварить в растворе соды. Она приобретёт первоначальные размеры и эластичность).


Приветствую. Ну у Вас багаж знаний . Я просто поражаюсь ! Просто уважуха!


----------



## glory (1 Авг 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Там два клапана по обе стороны этого переключателя находятся совсем рядом с ни. Там не будет ровного места на деке для опускания клапана , если я залью мастикой или клейбиритом . Я на этом аккордеоне поменял клапана , отрегулировал их, поменял полностью мастику ,отрегулировал ответ голоса на пиано.-форте , переклеил полностью дерматин, вставил буковые вкладыши для шпилек и поставил хороший уплотнитель , Работа была конкретная. А забить я не могу , потому что я по натуре - перфексионист ... У меня есть ещё одна такая же резиновая подкладка , может быть мне её сверху наклеить на первую . Если в этом смысл ?


Все велосипедисты (как, наверное, и все в мире) делятся на две категории.. кто-то любит кататься, а кто-то любит ремонтировать велосипед....))


----------



## РОДИС (1 Авг 2021)

Да я с Вами согласен . Я сам баянист , играл хореографию , но в результате травмы левой руки , теперь лишён этой возможности . А так как я не могу играть подушечками 4 и 5 пальцев , то я купил себе синтезатор Корг и упражняюсь на нём. Конечно , никакой синтезатор , не заменит живой звук... А реставрировать я всегда люблю. Сделать из г... конфетку я думаю это здорово.


----------



## vev (1 Авг 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Сделать из г... конфетку я думаю это здорово.


Пулю из г..на не отольешь


----------



## РОДИС (1 Авг 2021)

Согласен , особенно серебряную...


----------



## РОДИС (2 Авг 2021)

Разобрал клавиши правой клавиатуры Weltmeistera , почистил . Нужно поменять две полоски войлока, которые пришли в негодность. Поменял на новый , аналогичный по толщине и по плотности. Но мне не нравится стук . Чем можно заменить этот войлок на какой -то более мягкий материал ?


----------



## MAN (2 Авг 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Разобрал клавиши правой клавиатуры Weltmeistera , почистил . Нужно поменять две полоски войлока, которые пришли в негодность. Поменял на новый , аналогичный по толщине и по плотности. Но мне не нравится стук . Чем можно заменить этот войлок на какой -то более мягкий материал ?


Простите, но если новый войлок аналогичен по толщине и плотности пришедшему в негодность, то какой смысл был в его замене? Конечно при таких условиях стук останется. Демпферные полоски должны быть такими же, какими они были на новом инструменте и совсем необязательно искать для них какой-то другой материал, а заменить их можно руками. 
(Извините, терпел-терпел и всё-таки не сдержался. )


----------



## РОДИС (2 Авг 2021)

Родной войлок поистрепался частично его скушала моль , Я нашёл войлок похожий на аналог. Может кто -то ставил какой-то другой материал (более лучший чем войлок). Я где- то читал что кто-то ставил демпферные полоски из резиновых уплотнителей , причём разной толщины ( под белые клавиши одна толщина , под чёрные - другая толщина.. и стука практически не было. .


----------



## MAN (2 Авг 2021)

РОДИС, а между прочим, где вы интересно нашли войлок "похожий на аналог"? Это я к тому спрашиваю, что сейчас кругом этот товар из искусственного сырья производят, а родной, раз им моль закусывала, был натуральным. Может этим и объясняется плохое поведение нового войлока при внешнем его сходстве (толщина, плотность) с оригинальным?


----------



## РОДИС (2 Авг 2021)

Приобретал его метражом на хозяйственные цели в стройматериалах ,он серого цвета и разной толщины. Я когда его ставил по плотности и по толщине он походил на оригинал . Но меня всё -таки интересует другое : может есть какой ни будь материал получше чем даже оригинал ? Сейчас полно всяких технологий , которых раньше не было.


----------



## vev (2 Авг 2021)

РОДИС, 








Accordion Felt/Leather flap lining Treble, Bass-Felt/Leather For Accordion | eBay


Unsere Klappenbelege sind für alle Akkordeon Ton- Klappen geeignet, ob Aluminiumklappen. Original - Akkordeon Filz / Leder Klappenbelag. Spezial Filz / Leder Belag für Akkordeons, ((( für Diskant- und Bassseite. ).



www.ebay.com


----------



## РОДИС (2 Авг 2021)

1) Это кажется фетр с лайкой для клапанов .У меня такой есть ( фетр 2 мм , и лайка 1 мм ) , правда формат А 4 . Но навряд ли это годится для демпферных полосок . под клавиши . 2) Если даже это подойдёт , но как говорил знаменитую фразу Киса Воробьянинов " Однако" ...


----------



## Евгений Гейзлер (10 Ноя 2021)

Делаю ремонт любых язычковых. <телефон вырезан цензурой> Евгений


----------



## kep (10 Ноя 2021)

Евгений Гейзлер написал(а):


> Делаю ремонт любых язычковых. <телефон вырезан цензурой> Евгений


Используйте переписки.


----------

